# Stillborn & subsequent hysterectomy Question



## hojobj (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi!

Due to a prolapsed cord and the position of the baby, I had to be transferred to a hospital and have a C-section. The result was a stillborn boy and a hysterectomy. They left my ovaries, but still after almost 9 months, I'm still experiencing morning sickness and a few minor pregnancy related symptoms. Has anyone else had this type of problem?

I don't have insurance or money to go to a doctor, so that's completely out of the picture. I can deal with it, although it is frustrating.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I have no experience with this. I just wanted to give you







s for all that you have to go through.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

No help here, just empathy- so sorry for your loss and difficulties.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh my goodness mama, I'm so very sorry for you tremendous loss. I don't have any advice, but Planned Parenthood provides GYN care on a sliding-scare & works w/ lots of women w/ no insurance.

Peace & love to you


----------



## hojobj (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you all!









I'm glad the whole horrendous ordeal was my last baby.

I gave birth to 3 boys at home with midwife in attendance for the first two births and a totally unassisted(I do mean all alone) third one, so at least I can look back and say birth was a wonderful and spiritual experience for me, in spite of the last one.

Thanks for the Planned Parenthood idea, I do know there is a county women's health clinic in town, I'll call them.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hojobj* 
I'm glad the whole horrendous ordeal was my last baby.

I'm glad that you take solace in that & had such positive birth experiences previously. But my goodness, what a tragic outcome. So heartbroken for you. Good luck getting some relief from your symptoms mama


----------



## hojobj (Oct 28, 2005)

Jenmidwife, I want to thank you.

looked over my post about my experience after reading your replies, realized that I've dealt with the loss of the baby, but not with all the events leading up to it (ambulance ride, surgery etc). I think I sounded cold about all that because I had pushed all that stuff aside and never dealt with how I felt about the physical/emotional side of the experience to my body and the loss of my uterus, even though I'm mostly okay with not being able to have more babies. I focused more on the loss of the baby itself.

It's a stage of the grief process I need to help complete my healing process.

Thank you.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

You're welcome. I wish you all the best


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I have no experience or advice, but couldn't read this thread and not post how sorry I am that you lost your baby. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your tragic story. How horrible! I did have to have a hysterectomy after suffering from placenta accreta. I am still dealing with the horrible fact I can not longer have children, but I am grateful for the two girls I have. I am glad at least you had this happen after you decided no more children. I would see a gyno/ob about your problem hon. Hopefully they can help you. Also, there is a hysterectomy tribe for younger women I belong to on MDC you might find very comforting. Ahh, I can't get the stupid link to post here, I will keep trying, but do a search under Finding your tribe and it should come up. PM me if you need any thing else or want to chat.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

No advice or personal experience but couldn't not post. I'm so sorry.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

i'm so sorry.

Hormones can be funny things, and emotions can affect hormones too. I've had my share of "I feel like I'm pregnant" when I wasn't pg but kinda sorta wanted to be. The whole emotional upheaval you're going through could definitely be a factor in your physical symptoms- but still there could be a physical component as well, and there may be physical things that can help.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

oh my. homebirths here too.

do you mind sharing why the hysterectomy?

I *do* have positive birth experiences so there's that. Doesn't mean we don't still grieve over our stillborns.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm wondering if the pregnancy symptoms has anything to do with what I experienced after both my daughter's pregnancy (she was stillborn as well) and a subsequent miscarriage during my 3rd pregnancy. I had phantom kicks. It truly felt like there was a 36 week baby in there fighting to get out. Big, hard kicks that would make me stop what I was doing and immediately put my hand to my stomach. I also lactated for 6 months after my daughter's stillbirth. We're not talking about leaking, we're talking about a full flow as if I was nursing constantly. Your body has been through a lot and it may be slowly trying to return to normal, but it's confused. I am convinced that's what my body went through. Just plain and simple confusion. In any case, I hope your symptoms subside soon.


----------



## hojobj (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you all! I appreciate it!

I'm primarily going through nausea, the phantom kicks are finally gone. I did feel lucky my milk dried up in a couple of days, thanks to my FL midwife's advice about cabbage leaves and sage.

He was sideways in my uterus. Head up in my left rib cage, feet in my right hip area. When they cut me to remove him, there was so much damage to my uterus, the dr, recommended the hysterectomy because stitching me up would probably cause health problems later and eventual hysterectomy anyway. I lost 2 liters of blood during it too and almost didn't make it myself. I'm 44 and the pregnancy was okay, but I knew it had to be my last, as I was feeling that I was getting too old. I was PG or nursing for 6 years at the time, and I knew my body had had enough.

Hoosierdiaperingmama, thanks for sharing your experience. That is probably what is happening: my body is just confused.

I know I will always grieve his loss, although thankful the pain lessens some with time, I'm just really glad I have my 3 boys to help me keep going. Of course, nothing like knowing you almost weren't there to raise the boys to help you appreciate life either.









I healed physically faster than the doctor expected, probably because I've basically lived drug free for 20 years with the exception of a course of antibiotics for an infected tooth. So what drugs he did give me, worked much more efficiently.

I really think in retrospect, the experience has made me stronger and given me a new perspective on my life and how I go about living.


----------

